# soft or hard water?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am thinking about adding peat moss to my tank to soften the water. What do the ps prefer? What does having soft water do for the tank and fish and what does adding peat do for the tank and fish?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

with harder water it is hard to lower the ph adding peat lowers the ph
dixon


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

You should accurately measure your pH, kH and gH and then try to lower you pH accordingly.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i thought peat made the water soft? what are the good things about peat and soft water?


----------

